# time for some new wheel cleaner ... is Smart wheels still the king ?



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

The time has come for me to buy some new wheel cleaner ..

Ive previously had 2 bottles of Autosmart Smart wheels , which i do really like . Seems like my current bottle has lasted forever :lol:

So is there any other 5ltr options out there ? ... a few years ago there was a craze on Espuma Evolution wheel cleaner ? seems to have died a death :roll eyes:

or is Smart wheels still the best option :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i use autoglanz alkalloy diluted on my sealed wheels with a wheel woolie and cleans well and doesnt affect the sealant at the right dilution  i use car chem revolt fallout remover when i re seal them


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i use autoglanz alkalloy diluted on my sealed wheels with a wheel woolie and cleans well and doesnt affect the sealant at the right dilution  i use car chem revolt fallout remover when i re seal them


£40 for 5ltrs :doublesho ....


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

I haven't used wheel cleaner since I coated them with Gtechniq C5 around 6 months ago, just a quick wipe with a dedicated wash mitt while I'm doing the car.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

John.C said:


> £40 for 5ltrs :doublesho ....


of what...alkalloy? you dont need 5 litres of it lol it dilutes very well and 500ml diluted will last you a long time, you can also buy 1 litre of it


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> of what...alkalloy? you dont need 5 litres of it lol it dilutes very well and 500ml diluted will last you a long time, you can also buy 1 litre of it


I did forget to mention I've got 2 cars .. and one is a track car with massive brakes and sintered pads ... so needs to be something in 5ltrs really as 500ml would be gone in no time 

I have tried sealing wheels , ok on the daily focus .. but tbf shampoo would probably clean them up anyway . And wasting my time on the track car , spent hours sealing them with C1 once and first wash had to get wheel cleaner out to get them white again

£20 for 5ltrs of smart wheels is still looking favourite at the moment then ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I think that wheel cleaners have move on a bit recently and there are some excellent ones out there which perform better than Smart Wheels.

I have just come to the end of a 5ltr container of Angelwax Bilberry which was excellent and have got a 5ltr of Orchard Wheel cleanse to crack open and review next wash.

I have heard good things about Alkaloy so might be worth a look, perhaps consider getting a 500ml bottle to try 1st and see how you get on.

But if your ceiling is £20 for 5ltrs than you will find Smart Wheels hard to beat.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

KKD brakeaway for general use anything from 1:10-1:20 is perfectly fine or 1:5 if they're proper minging


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Much more to look at than initial outlay on products. Do you dilute smart wheels?

Alkalloy is excellent and love that it offers both a deep clean at 1:5 and a wax safe maintenance cleaner at 1:20 on waxed wheels. 

Another to considering is KDD breakaway which is around £24 I believe and gets good praise.


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

What's KDD ? ... have you a link to who sells it ? 

And yea I dilute SW .. depends on the task but generally 1:4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

John.C said:


> What's KDD ? ... have you a link to who sells it ?
> 
> And yea I dilute SW .. depends on the task but generally 1:4
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/products/brake-away-non-acidic-wheel-cleaner


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

steelghost said:


> https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/products/brake-away-non-acidic-wheel-cleaner


Thanks ... seems fairly priced :thumb:

how does it compare to smart wheels ?


----------

